# Railroad Graffiti



## Majeed Badizadegan (Apr 27, 2012)

This bridge goes over Mary's river and neighbors Avery park. 




Railroad Graffiti by Rotanimod, on Flickr


----------



## Bynx (Apr 27, 2012)

Well done guy. Im glad to see it all in focus.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Apr 27, 2012)

Bynx said:


> Well done guy. Im glad to see it all in focus.



Thanks Bynx :thumbup:


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 28, 2012)

interesting picture..would it be to much to ask if you could add in more texture just to the railroad tracks? IMO I think it would do a lot for this photo..I think about JRE313 train pictures and his train tracks are excellent...

Just a friendly suggestion.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Apr 28, 2012)

vipgraphx said:


> interesting picture..would it be to much to ask if you could add in more texture just to the railroad tracks? IMO I think it would do a lot for this photo..I think about JRE313 train pictures and his train tracks are excellent...
> 
> Just a friendly suggestion.



Wow awesome suggestion Rich. Didn't even think of that. But you're absolutely right, my intent with this picture was to make it a nice study of textures and color.

Here's an edit with more texture in the tracks




Railroad Graffiti v2 by Rotanimod, on Flickr


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 28, 2012)

Glad you agreed.. There is something about railroad tracks and HDR that to me just work. As you posted your edit I was working on one just to show you. I figure I will post it anyways and see what you think.

I did not mess with anything else but the tracks...


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Apr 28, 2012)

vipgraphx said:


> Glad you agreed.. There is something about railroad tracks and HDR that to me just work. As you posted your edit I was working on one just to show you. I figure I will post it anyways and see what you think.
> 
> I did not mess with anything else but the tracks...



Looks good. More detail on the wood itself, but less contrast between the rail ties. Interesting.


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 28, 2012)

Yeah used detail enhancer using nik and tonal contrast. My thought is that you know what this is. the eyes sees and and the brain knows that this is a railroad track. So I though focus on the texture because its eye candy.

For some reason photbucket made it softer in the post. I normally use photobucket when posting other peoples work..I use flickr for my own. 

I will use flickr to repost the image so you can se it better.I will leave it up for a bit and then remove it since it is your photo.. if you want to see it even better click on the image and view it in flickr it looks way better there then here.




7119931591_f7f813bd43_b by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## msteinblock (Apr 28, 2012)

Just curious, how does one go about getting permission from a railroad for such a photo?


----------



## Joel_W (Apr 28, 2012)

Rotanimod, really impressed with your composition, and even more so with your 1st edit.


----------



## slackercruster (Apr 28, 2012)

Nice....Thanks!!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Apr 28, 2012)

msteinblock said:


> Just curious, how does one go about getting permission from a railroad for such a photo?



Hmm, you just hope you don't get caught I guess? :lmao: :thumbup:



Joel_W said:


> Rotanimod, really impressed with your composition, and even more so with your 1st edit.



Thank you, thank you! I was meticulous until I got it what I envisioned!



slackercruster said:


> Nice....Thanks!!



Thanks!


----------



## msteinblock (Apr 28, 2012)

I guess I was always under the impression trespassing on railroad tracks was both illegal and dangerous, not really funny.


----------



## Demers18 (Apr 28, 2012)

msteinblock said:
			
		

> I guess I was always under the impression trespassing on railroad tracks was both illegal and dangerous, not really funny.



As long as you don't get caught or put yourself in danger I don't see an issue with that. 
If I'm not mistaken it's the train yards that are "illegal" to enter, not just plain rail road tracks, at least in Canada anyway

Edit: forgot to comment in the image, I really like it. The HDR isn't over done and the composition is great. Rotanimod you're on a roll. You've been posting some really good photos lately. :thumbsup:


----------



## msteinblock (Apr 28, 2012)

All railroad property is private property. I take mainly railroad photos and "rail fan" so I know the "rules". People trespassing and getting hurt gives us that are safe and do not trespass a bad name.   Trains can be surprisingly quiet, would hate to hear the photographer got hit trying to take this photo.  The only reason this strikes a nerve is so that people stay safe. Hear it all the time, someone getting hit or killed around tracks they should not have been near.


----------



## banderson (Apr 28, 2012)

msteinblock said:


> All railroad property is private property. I take mainly railroad photos and "rail fan" so I know the "rules". People trespassing and getting hurt gives us that are safe and do not trespass a bad name.   Trains can be surprisingly quiet, would hate to hear the photographer got hit trying to take this photo.  The only reason this strikes a nerve is so that people stay safe. Hear it all the time, someone getting hit or killed around tracks they should not have been near.



IDK, I used to live by the tracks, and I wouldn't call them quiet XD More seriously though, many times if I know I may take a shot on the tracks, I bring someone along to keep a look out for me. I know a friend who's uncle got hit by a train. Nasty stuff. 

Now, for the image. I really like it. Like the effect and can definately tell some time went into the photo. Well done.


----------



## Joel_W (Apr 29, 2012)

Here on Long Island, people just seem to think that they can cross the tracks any old time. We have the busiest computer RR in the USA., and people, cars, trucks, etc. seem to get hit all the time. Just yesterday someone was crossing the tracks and got hit. Needless to say he didn't make it.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Apr 30, 2012)

Demers18 said:


> Edit: forgot to comment in the image, I really like it. The HDR isn't over done and the composition is great. Rotanimod you're on a roll. You've been posting some really good photos lately. :thumbsup:



Thank you very much Demers. Appreciate it!  



banderson said:


> Now, for the image. I really like it. Like the effect and can definately tell some time went into the photo. Well done.



Thanks, I realized in my C dial these had accidentally been defaulted to JPEG, so I had to go back and reshoot in RAW. Definitely spent some time to acquire the shots, there's more, I'll post later. Thanks for your comment!


----------



## ewick (Apr 30, 2012)

msteinblock said:


> I guess I was always under the impression trespassing on railroad tracks was both illegal and dangerous, not really funny.



I say no harm no foul. Dangerous? unless he is standing in front of an on coming train, i fail to see the danger in it. Sometimes you have to tresspass to get the interesting photo. As long as he is not destroying anything...what so illegal about it?


----------



## OscarWilde (Apr 30, 2012)

I walked on the train tracks behind my school everyday for the entire four years of high school... Getting hit by a train just makes you stupid.......... (at least on foot... i understand there are extenuating circumstances in cars and such)

Its not like trains are small or quiet. All you have to do is remain alert, PAY ATTENTION, and avoid things like blind corners... 
Behind my school the tracks were straight for probably 100 km in each direction. So as long as you actually looked once every few minutes you could see a train coming 10 minutes before it even got to you. And the whole train tracks = private property thing is BS. Sure it may be true. But then so are roads. Technically roadways belong to the city they are in. Hence why damaging them is illegal

They only stress the issue on train tracks because they need to "keep people safe"... because most people are incapable of keeping themselves safe!

Nice pic btw! I really like it and wood + graff = a really nice HDR!


----------



## msteinblock (Apr 30, 2012)

ewick said:
			
		

> I say no harm no foul. Dangerous? unless he is standing in front of an on coming train, i fail to see the danger in it. Sometimes you have to tresspass to get the interesting photo. As long as he is not destroying anything...what so illegal about it?



I will be over to your house and take photos inside shortly, after all I won't destroy anything.   I will just tell the cops you said trespassing is not illegal  i used to work for the railroad and have taken photos of trains for many years.  It is trespassing and illegal, period. Yes, they can be quiet, trust me.  I always wondered why so many people get killed, it seems so obvious to me to stay away from the tracks. Guess I know where those people come from now.


----------



## Demers18 (Apr 30, 2012)

msteinblock said:
			
		

> I will be over to your house and take photos inside shortly, after all I won't destroy anything.   I will just tell the cops you said trespassing is not illegal  i used to work for the railroad and have taken photos of trains for many years.  It is trespassing and illegal, period. Yes, they can be quiet, trust me.  I always wondered why so many people get killed, it seems so obvious to me to stay away from the tracks. Guess I know where those people come from now.



IMO there is a big difference between trespassing on the railroad tracks and trespassing into someone's home. Would you consider a railroad crossing trespassing if you took photos from that view point? If I were hiking in the national park and happened upon the railroad tracks and needed to cross them to get somewhere, you're saying I'm trespassing?


----------



## msteinblock (Apr 30, 2012)

Demers18 said:
			
		

> IMO there is a big difference between trespassing on the railroad tracks and trespassing into someone's home. Would you consider a railroad crossing trespassing if you took photos from that view point? If I were hiking in the national park and happened upon the railroad tracks and needed to cross them to get somewhere, you're saying I'm trespassing?



Yup, railroad right of way, trespassing. Public crossings are different, most private crossings are marked as such. Railroads are getting tired of people trespassing then getting sued so they are posting more and more, even fencing off many areas. These were always off limits, that is the only way to keep people out, since apparently everyone thinks its ok.

At this point I give up. I will let Darwin sort this out and award the winners.


----------



## OscarWilde (Apr 30, 2012)

I hope they build train tracks in a square around your house... with no public crossings. Then we'll see what Darwin has to say....

The people who are intelligent enough to cross tracks will be the ones surviving.

I mean REALLY; what does it take to cross railroad tracks? 3 seconds? A train travelling at 100 km/h ... (unlikely) would only travel .08 km in 3 seconds! A person who is 5' 5" can see for 4.66 km on perfectly flat ground. So you could see the train 58.25 seconds before it got to you if it was travelling that fast........

So you could cross the tracks nearly 20 times before it even got to you. So Darwin can kiss my ass


----------



## Crollo (Apr 30, 2012)

msteinblock said:


> All railroad property is private property.



So railroad companies own the entire area that their tracks encompass... Idiot.

I suppose that every time I cross over the tracks that intersect a busy road intersection I'm trespassing on private property then. Damn better turn myself into the railroad company.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 30, 2012)

Nice pics, OP. I like before and after.

Man that "Railroad Property" thread jack thing is funny! Is parking on the tracks ok? Just wondering, I won't jack this thread with a pic but I parked my dirt bike across the tracks and took the tripod off the back seat. Set up a long exposure shot into the dim sunset with the gleam coming down the tracks and under the bike.

The RR trespass cops never caught me


----------



## ewick (May 3, 2012)

msteinblock said:


> ewick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




really? You would have to be deaf to not hear a train coming. no matter how quite it is. So I guess taking photos on a rail road in breaking into somebodys house, huh? tresspassing and breaking and entering are two totally differnet things.


----------



## ewick (May 3, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Nice pics, OP. I like before and after.
> 
> Man that "Railroad Property" thread jack thing is funny! Is parking on the tracks ok? Just wondering, I won't jack this thread with a pic but I parked my dirt bike across the tracks and took the tripod off the back seat. Set up a long exposure shot into the dim sunset with the gleam coming down the tracks and under the bike.
> 
> The RR trespass cops never caught me



Be careful cause apparently some trains can be real quite and sneak up on you. thats how people get run over. lol. according to somebody on here anyways


----------



## vipgraphx (May 3, 2012)

Today's photographer are right up there with extreme sports I guess. Rontanimod your lucky you did not get splattered

I have been around many train tracks as well and I never here no ninja train in my life! As far as trass passing goes I am not sure. I know where I live you just can't walk into a train yard but you can walk around train tracks outside of the yard. 

I am not a Huge fan of train track pictures I would rather take a picture of the actual train on the tracks. However I think Rotanimod did a good job steering away from that out of focus only one spot in focus crazy bokeh shot that you see so much of....


----------

